# Richard Baxter on the Westminster Assembly



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 22, 2019)

For those who are familiar with the famous line from Richard Baxter about the Westminster Assembly and the Synod of Dort, here is the full quotation: Richard Baxter on the Westminster Assembly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

